#  Chat Ecke >   Wieso glauben die meisten nicht an "Gott"? >

## scottmonitor

Wieso glauben die meisten garnicht an den Gott? (auser die Religösen)  
Es steht genauso in Biebel, Quran etc. das es ein Gott gibt. 
...

----------


## Christiane

Deshalb heißt es ja GLAUBE. Niemand kann beweisen, daß es einen Gott gibt. Die Bibel wurde von Menschen geschrieben, sie ist deshalb kein Beweis für die Existenz Gottes.
Trotzdem halte ich den Glauben an Gott für gut. Ich kenne viele Christen und auch viele Moslems. Sie sind keine schlechten Menschen.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wenn ich ein Buch schreibe und behaupte das es "etwas" gibt das alles lenkt glaubst du daran auch?
Warum gibt es den so viele verschiedene Religionen( mit verschiedenen Göttern, manche haben gleich mehrere Götter)
Wer oder was ist Gott?
Woher kommt Gott?
Was war vor Gott?
Wieso gibt es Gott erst seit ca. 6000 Jahren (nach meinem Wissen, Gott ist meine ich gleich zu setzten mit Jahwe)
Wie erklärst du dann die Evolution (Entstehung von Lebewesen und deren ständige Veränderung/ Anpassung)?

----------


## scottmonitor

Aber jmd muss doch die Berge und all diese Dinge erschaffen haben? oder?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Über sowas kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln..... 
Na was hälst du von Kontinenttalplatten die sich verschieben und damit Berge aufwerfen.
Siehe auch hier klick mich.
Wenn regent sind dies nicht die Tränen von Engeln sondern so klick mich.
Kinder bringt auch nicht der Storch...... 
Was ist mit meinen Fragen? Kannst du die beantworten?

----------


## günni

über "glaube" 
kann man wohl kaum vernünftig diskutieren, befürchte ich. 
interessant finde ich allerdings, dass es offenbar schon sehr lange das bedürfniss der menschen nach "woher wohin warum wozu" usw. gibt....nicht viele können sich mit dem "agnostikerstatus" so wie ich zufrieden geben und offene frage eben offen lassen! 
günni

----------


## urologiker

> Wie erklärst du dann die Evolution (Entstehung von Lebewesen und deren ständige Veränderung/ Anpassung)?

 Anmerkung: Die Evolutionstheorie ist ja nun das komplette Gegenteil von Gottglaube. Es ist eine wissenschaftliche Erklärung - hat also mit Glaube gar nichts mehr zu tun. Ergo kann das Thema von jemandem, der glaubt, auch nicht diskutiert werden...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich weiß deswegen hätte mich seine Meinung oder sein Standtpunkt dazu interessiert..... 
Oh ich hör schon _Intelligent Design..._ *schauder*

----------


## Pianoman

*   
			
				Aber jmd muss doch die Berge und all diese Dinge erschaffen haben? oder?
			
		 *     *Islam*  

> (41:12) _Er vollendete die sieben Himmel in zwei Tagen und gab jedem Himmel seine Bestimmung ein. Den untersten Himmel schmückten Wir mit Leuchten (die auch) als Schutz (dienen). Das ist das Ermessen des Allmächtigen, des Allwissenden_

 *Persien / Zarathustra*  

> Die oberste Gottheit Azuha Mazda schuf den Himmel durch einen sehr langen, hauchenden Atemzug. Der Himmel war eiförmig, sodass aus ihm das Leben und zuletzt die Menschheit entstehen konnte. _Vor_ dem Leben jedoch bildeten sich das Wasser und die Erde

 *Germanische Mythologie*  

> Anfangs gab es nichts (ganz im philosophischen Sinne zu verstehen). Dieses Nichts nannte man Ginnungagap ("gähnende Kluft”). Man stellte es sich als eine tiefe Schlucht des Nichts und der Windstille vor. Im Süden dieser Schlucht entstand Muspelheim, ein Reich, in dem Feuer und Hitze herrschte. Später kam Niflheim ("Nebelheim", im Norden von Ginnungagap) hervor, ein Reich voller Nebel, Frost und Kälte. Im Zentrum von Niflheim ist der Brunnen Hvergelmir. Aus dieser Quelle entsprangen elf Flüsse, die zusammen Elivagar genannt wurden. Sie überfluteten ganz Niflheim, und es bildete sich eine Eisschicht über die andere, bis sie sich zur Schlucht Ginnungagap vorschlugen. Die Feuerfunken von Muspelheim brachten das Eis am Rand zum Schmelzen.
> Aus solch einem Tropfen entstanden der Urriese Ymir und die Urkuh Audhumbla, aus deren Euter stets Milch floss. Diese Milch diente Ymir zur Nahrung. Im tiefen Schlaf kamen aus dem Schweiß des Riesen ein männliches und ein weibliches Riesenwesen hervor. Weiter paarten sich die beiden Füße Ymirs, und es entstand Wafthrudnir, dessen sechsköpfiger Sohn der Stammvater des Geschlechtes der Hrimthursar (die Reif- und Frostriesen) wurde. Audhumbla ernährte sich, indem sie das salzige Eis schleckte. Eines Tages kam dadurch der Urriese Buri zum Vorschein, dieser war der Stammvater der Götter, der Asen.
> Drei Asen erschlugen später den Riesen Ymir. Aus seinem Blut entwickelte sich eine Flutwelle, in der alle Reifriesen ertranken außer Bergelmir und seiner Gattin, die auf einem Kasten aus Holz Zuflucht fanden. Aus ihnen ging das neue Reifriesengeschlecht hervor. Die Asen formten aus Ymirs Leichnam die Welt.

 *Ägypten / Heliopolis*  

> Die Priester der Stadt Heliopolis, das Hauptzentrum des Sonnenkultes, richteten die Schöpfungsgeschichte ganz auf den Sonnengott Atum als Vater der Götter aus. Er und acht seiner Nachkommen bildeten die Enneade von Heliopolis, (griech. _Neunheit_). Im Moment der Schöpfung soll Atum, _der Selbstentstandene_, aus der Urflut geboren worden sein. Durch seine Schöpfungskraft erhob sich aus dem Urgewässer ein Hügel _(Urhügel, vgl. auch Benben)_, so dass Atum das erste Land betreten konnte. Daraufhin sei er zur Quelle aller weiteren Schöpfungen geworden. Er brachte aus seinen Körperflüssigkeiten seine zwei Kinder Schu, den Gott der Luft, und Tefnut, die Göttin der Feuchtigkeit, hervor. Dieses Paar wiederum gebar eigene Kinder, Geb, den Gott der Erde, und Nut, die Göttin des Himmels. Diese ersten drei Generationen stellen in der Enneade die Grundelemente der Schöpfung dar. Geb und Nut zeugten die Urenkel des Atum, die Gottheiten Osiris und Isis und das Paar Seth und Nephthys, die im Schöpfungsmythos das fruchtbare Nilschwemmland und die umgebende Wüste repräsentieren.

 *Finnland*  

> Am Anfang bestand der Himmel und ein endloses Meer, durch deren Leere die einsame Luonnatar trieb. Als sie ihre Einsamkeit nach 700 Jahren in Worte faßt, entsteht aus dem Klang der Worte ein weißer Vogel, der zwei Eier auf Luonnatars Knie legt, welche ins Meer gespült werden. 
> In der dunklen Tiefe des Meeres brechen die Eier mit plötzlichen Lichtstrahlen auf, die unteren beiden Hälften der Schalen werden zur Erde, die beiden oberen Schalen zum Himmel. Das Dotter wird zu Sonne, Eiweiß zu Mond, Sternen und Wolken. Auf dem so erschaffenen Land beginnt Luonnatar die Welt aus ihrer Einsamkeit und Leere zu formen, währenddessen der weiße Vogel sein Schöpfungslied singt.

 *Afrika / Benin-Togo*  

> Bei diesen Völkern beginnt der Mythos der Entstehung mit Mawu, dem Schöpfergeist. Es gibt weder Menschen, Pflanzen noch Tiere, nicht Sonne oder Mond, Luft oder Wasser, Tag und Nacht. Nur Mawu, der in seinem Tiefen Schlaf durch die Leere treibt und von den Dingen träumt, die einmal sein würden. Die Zeit beginnt als Mawu den Traum zu Ende träumt und erwacht. 
> Er nimmt die Leere und rollt sie zwischen seinen Handflächen zu einer Schlange, welche durch seinen Atem Farbe und Leben erhält. So wird die Leere zur Regenbogenschlange, die Mawu hilft die Welt zu erschaffen. Sie erschaffen unbewegtes Meer und flaches Land in die Stille der Welt. Sie ziehen beide über die Welt, Mawu erschafft Berge, gefüllt mit Gold und Edelsteinen, die Regenbogenschlange sorgt für Gräben, in denen Flüsse und Bäche entstehen.
> Nachdem Mawu vor Freude zu viele Wälder und Tiere erschaffen hat, droht das Land im Meer zu versinken, sodass er die Schlange bittet, das Land hoch zu halten. Auf seine Bitte hin windet sich die Regenbogenschlange dreitausendmal spiralförmig um die Erde, die sie bis zum heutigen Tage auf diese Weise hält. Die Spiralen umkreisen die Erde und bewegen die Planeten und Sterne über den Nachthimmel, scheint Sonne durch Regen schimmert eine ihrer Spiralen als Regenbogen und als Blitz erscheint ein Aufleuchten der Schuppen.
> Bewegt sich die Schlange, erschüttert ein Beben die Erde, und sollte sie jemals ihre Spiralen wieder lösen würde die Welt auseinanderfallen.

 *Altes Babylon*  

> Aus einem Streit der Urgötter, aus dem Süß- und Salzwasser, Feuer, Himmel und Erde erschaffen wurden, ging Marduk hervor, der nach dem Sieg über Tiamat, der Göttin des Salzwassers, die Steine des Schicksals an sich nimmt und aus einer Hälfte Tiamats Mond, Sonne und Sterne schafft, aus deren anderen Hälfte die Welt.
> Aus dem Blut des Kingu, dem Sohn der Tiamat, schafft Marduk, nachdem er Kingu besiegt hat, die Menschen, welche den Göttern helfen sollen, sich um die für sie geschaffene Welt zu kümmern.

   *Japan /Shinto-Mythen*  

> Am Anfang waren der Himmel und das Meer, welches ohne jede Bewegung war. Der Hohe Herrscher des Himmels erschafft Izanagi und Izanami als männlichen und weiblichen Gott, welche mit einem diamantbesetzten Speer Land erschaffen sollen, auf dass es Leben und Tod, Freude und Kummer geben kann.
> Die beiden Götter stellen sich auf die Brücke des Himmels und bewegen mit dem Speer das bewegungslose Meer. Als sich das Meer dreht ist ziehen sie den Speer heraus, von dem sieben Wassertropfen fallen, welche zu den sieben schwimmenden Inseln Japans werden.
> Um die Welt zu vervollständigen zeugen die Götter ihre Kinder Sonne und Mond, Berge, Sturm und Feuer. Aus dem Spiel der Kinder wird die Welt fruchtbar und die Götter erfreuen sich an deren Schönheit.

 *Polynesien / Pazifische Völker*  

> Am Anfang existiert Taaora, welcher das gesamte Universum ausfüllt. Er fühlt sich jedoch so einsam, daß er in die Einsamkeit seine Stimme ruft und aus dem zurückkommenden Echo ein Lied macht. Anfangs ist es ein leises, flüsterndes Lied, aus welchem er das Meer und den Wind singt, die Töne werden zu den Fischen, die das Meer beleben.
> Dann ändert Taaora sein Lied um Land zu erschaffen. Er singt weiße Sandstrände, Steine in den Sand und Berge über die Steine.
> Daraufhin wird sein Gesang lauter, aus dem er nun Himmel, Sonne, Mond und Sterne singt. Als der Sand sich zusammenpreßt treten fruchtbare, erdige Inseln hervor, auf die sein Lied als Samen fällt und mit Hilfe des Regens entstehen so alle Pflanzen.
> Taaora singt Insekten, Vögel und Tiere auf die Erde. Als er sieht daß die Welt vollendet ist singt er die Menschen aus sich selbst heraus und sich selbst in sie hinein. So wurden die Menschen erfüllt von Licht und dem Lied der Welt.

 Und das sind nur eine kleine Zahl von Schöpfungsmythen. Irgendwie verwirrend, oder ?  Was ist nun richtig, scottie ? Wer hat die Berge und alles und so gemacht ?  Und wie lange haben er/sie/es dafür gebraucht ?  Haben Sie ´ne Antwort ?

----------


## maurer

Ich finde, jeder sollte an etwas glauben wenn er will. Hin und wieder gibt es Situationen wo man ein Stossgebet macht, heisst aber noch lange nicht, dass man an Gott glaubt.

----------


## Christiane

Scottmonitor, du bist doch noch Schüler, oder? Was sagen denn die Lehrer im Erdkunde - und Biologieunterricht? 
Gottglaube gibt für viele Menschen einen Halt und eine Richtung im Leben. Verhaltensregeln, zB die 10 Gebote der Bibel, sorgen für ein angenehmes Miteinander. Finde ich gut, wenn man an etwas glauben kann. Trotzdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob es Gott tatsächlich gibt. Er hat sich jedenfalls nicht bei mir gemeldet und hat gesagt, Hallo hier bin ich.

----------


## urologiker

@christiane - nun ja, dann WÜSSTEST du auch, dass es ihn gibt  :Zunge raus:  
Die Antwort auf den Threadtitel ist wohl, dass die meisten Menschen rationalen bzw. naturwissenschaftlichen Inhalten eher GLAUBEN schenken als Phänomenen, die man schlicht nicht verifizieren möchte und kann, weil sie sich wissenschaftlicher Methodik grundsätzlich verschließen. Oder anders ausgedrückt: man kommt dem Phänomen Gott irgendwie nicht näher.  
Aus meiner sehr naturwissenschaftlichen Perspektive betrachtet könnte die für manche Menschen spürbare Gottwirkung nichts weiter als ein Placebo-Effekt sein. Oder um mit Nietzsche zu sprechen: Die einzige Entschuldigung Gottes ist, dass es ihn nicht gibt...

----------


## Maggie

Hallöchen, 
weiss nicht ob wirklich die meistenMenschen rationalen bzw. naturwissenschaftl. Inhalten eher Glauben schenken!!
Es gibt ja sehr viele Gläubige auf dieser Erde. 
Ich persönlich bin schon sehr lange aus der Kirche ausgetreten, glaube nicht an das was die Kirche vermittelt bzw. so mancher Pfarrer. 
Aber ich finde Glaube wichtig. Ich persönlich habe schon in sehr dunklen Stunden festgestellt, dass ein Quäntchen Glaube helfen kann. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Teetante

Hallo zusammen,  
Glaubensdiskussionen enden meistens haarsträubend, ist ja bekannt, entweder man glaubt oder man läßt es eben bleiben.  
Ich gehöre zur letzten Gruppe, ich habe meinen Glauben in den Jahren im katholischen Nonneninternat verloren. Und ich war noch nicht mal katholisch, habe vorher aber auch schon nicht viel mit Gott am Hut gehabt, aber nach der Zeit nun gar nicht mehr. Als ich meine Ausbildung angefangen habe, bin ich direkt aus der Kirche ausgetreten, denn diesen verlogenen Verein möchte ich nicht noch finanziell unterstützen.  
Mein Mann ist auch aus der Kirche ausgetreten. Wir glauben beide nicht an den Mann mit dem weissen Bart, der auf einer Wolke sitzt.  
Ob es was anderes gibt, an das man glauben kann, hat sich uns noch nicht erschlossen, wir sind viel zu wissenschaftlich veranlagt, als das wir an Gott oder ähnliches glauben könnten.  
Im Urlaub schauen wir uns durchaus Kirchen an, aber nur aus geschichtlichen bzw. baulichen (Stil) Aspekten heraus als aus Glaubensgründen.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## scottmonitor

^o) selbst einige Wissenschaftler erstaunen wenn sie irgendwo rum expemrimentieren und denken dann auch danach und sagen das ist ein System das kann nicht von selber gekommen sein oder selber durch Natur oder irgendwelche Explosionen zu stande kommen

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ^o) selbst einige Wissenschaftler erstaunen wenn sie irgendwo rum expemrimentieren und denken dann auch danach und sagen das ist ein System das kann nicht von selber gekommen sein oder selber durch Natur oder irgendwelche Explosionen zu stande kommen

 Du kannst uns sicherlich jede Menge Beispiele anführen.
Ansonsten müssen wir das als bloße Behauptung abtun.

----------


## AltMed

Hallo und Grüß Gott  :Zwinker:  
Da in einem anderen Thema kurz etwas zum Thema Glaube & Gott aufkam möchte ich mich auch hier "kurz" dazu äußern. Vielleicht fängt ein "Ungläubiger" an etwas mehr zu glauben.
Die Frage hier war ja: *Wieso glauben die meisten nicht an "Gott"?* 
Dies ist zunächst einmal ein Behauptung, denn ich bin überzeugt, die meisten glauben an Gott.
Nur hier wird dieses Thema sofort mit Religion und Religionen verknüpft. 
Ich denke das die Religionen im Großen und Ganzen "an Schwung verloren" haben. Besonders das Christen- und Judentum schwächelt. 
Woran das liegen mag... An vielem. 
Aber vielleicht glauben viele an Gott ohne Vorgabe einer Religion. Die Religionen sind Menschgemacht, der Mensch ist Gottgemacht (hoffentlich denn was wäre die Alternative... :devil_3:  ) 
Und da der Mensch nicht alleine auf der Erde weilt (er arbeitet aber daran), ist alles um ihn herum auch Gottgemacht.
Warum?
Habt Ihr einmal einen Schmetterling gesehen? Oder den Gesang der Vögel gehört?
Wundert Ihr Euch nicht wie schön Blumen sind? Oder wart Ihr mal im Meer unter Wasser und habt dort die Schönheiten bewundert?
Wenn es keinen Gott gäbe, wozu singen Vögel? (zum "paaren" würde ein stummer Blick genügen) Warum sind Blumen schön und riechen gut?  usw... 
Wir Menschen sind so neu hier auf der Erde und haben den Glauben an etwas Höheres doch schon länger als 6000 Jahre. 
Habt Ihr Euch einmal überlegt warum es den Menschen überhaupt gibt? Wäre die Welt ohne ihn nicht besser dran? 
Vielleicht gibt es uns aus einer Eitelkeit Gottes heraus, weil die Tiere sich über "es" keine Gedanken machen (zumindest sehe ich das nicht bei unseren Tieren  :Zwinker:  evtl. bin ich aber voreingenommen)
Tiere sind einfach zufrieden wenn die Grundbedürfnisse erfüllt sind. 
Vielleicht wollte Gott jemanden der würdigt was er geschaffen hat und "es" dafür preist und dankt.
Nicht laut, jeder für sich im kleinen.
Aber auch nicht feige hinter irgendwelchen wissenschaftlichen Erklärungen verstecken die vielleicht in 50 Jahren überworfen sind... 
Früher waren die höchsten und schönsten Gebäude die des Glauben, heute sind es die Banken und Wirtschaftsunternehmen. Geld ist ein besch.... Gottersatz 
Wohin uns das noch führen wird? Wir werden es sehen, vielleicht in Gottlose Zeiten. Wem immer die auch nutzen. 
Ich habe deshalb meine Signatur erweitert. 
Sapere aude et credo aude! 
Es gab einmal einen sehr schönen Film in Sachen Religion (Christentum). Ich weiß den Titel nicht mehr. Die Botschaft aber war:
"Hebe den Stein auf und ich bin unter ihm,... ich bin überall..." 
Gott wohnt nicht nur in der Kirche, "es" ist überall! 
Viele Grüsse 
AltMed

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Es gab einmal einen sehr schönen Film in Sachen Religion (Christentum). Ich weiß den Titel nicht mehr. Die Botschaft aber war:
> "Hebe den Stein auf und ich bin unter ihm,... ich bin überall..."

 Du meinst den Film Stigmata, _`Spalte ein Stück Holz und ich werde ihn im sein, Heben einen Stein und ich werde darunter sein´_

----------


## AltMed

> Du meinst den Film Stigmata, _`Spalte ein Stück Holz und ich werde ihn im sein, Heben einen Stein und ich werde darunter sein´_

 
Stimmt, Danke!
Jetzt aber weg vom PC und raus! :c_10cheers_3:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hi, 
bin jetzt mal der "Verschiebung" AW Briefe hierher gefolgt. Habe leider den Eindruck dass Kade dieses Forum nur aus Gründen der Schleichwerbung besucht hat. Glaube nicht, dass sich eine Diskussion entwickeln wird. 
Liebe Grüße   Ulrike

----------


## urologiker

@U2 - wer ist Kade :Huh?:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Urologiker, 
kade (geistiger Heiler) hat sich im alternativen Bereich unter der Überschrift Briefe ins Forum gestellt. Würde sagen ein Möchte-gern-Heiler auf "Kundenfang". Briefe mit Lilith sind so etwas wie ne Werbemasche.  
Gruß  Ulrike

----------


## mario moreno

Glauben heisst nicht Wissen und Religion ist Opium fuer das Volk und am Anfang stand nicht das Wort sondern der Gedanke

----------


## Jerusha

Hallo Scottmonitor, 
die Antwort lautet vielleicht: W :yes_3_cut: eil die Leute langsam schlauer werden, sich nicht mehr für dumm verkaufen lassen von den Religionsführern .... 
Kennst du das Video "Zeitgeist, der Film: Mehr als nur Verschwörungstheorien"? Solltest du dir mal ansehen. Den Film findest du unter www.kino.to, "Zeitgeist" als Suchbegriff eingeben. Vor allem Teil 1 finde ich sehr interessant. 
Jerusha

----------


## Ravenna

ueber glaube und politik sollte man nicht streiten, jeder hat seine eigene meinung und ein recht darauf dass diese von anderen respektiert wird. ich werde euch nicht sagen was ich waehle, und genauso wenig werde ich euch sagen woran ich glaube.  :emot33_zipped:  :k_tongue_1:

----------


## Jerusha

Fernsehtip: 
Heute, um 22.15 Uhr, SWR 3 
Nachtcafé 
Thema: Glaube und Religion - Reiner Selbstbetrug?

----------

